# Purple Boxes on M-28



## Pikealunge (Dec 16, 2002)

I was in the UP yesterday and my wife and I notice these purple long triangular boxes hang from the trees along M-28 around the Newberry area.

Can someone tell me what these are please

Rick


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

My wife and I have seen the same contraptions on US-2 west of Crystal Falls and also in the Marquette area. We speculated they were bat houses maybe?

DNR tells us they are sampling stations for Emerald Ash Borer which for those not already aware is an invasive beetle.


----------



## Pikealunge (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks.....


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Yes, they are starting to put those in several states. They think they may have found a wasp that will kill the EAB. Too late in some areas....like where we live. I have lots of firewood for sure. All ash.


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

They are NOT bat houses.

They are test sites for invasive species like the emerald ash bug. 

The boxes are actually 3 sided sticky traps like fly tape. They capture bugs so the wildlife guys and check to see what is there.

At the base of each tree with a trap is an explanation of what it is and a request to not mess with it.


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Backwoods-Savage said:


> Yes, they are starting to put those in several states. They think they may have found a wasp that will kill the EAB. Too late in some areas....like where we live. I have lots of firewood for sure. All ash.


Then in a few years we will find out that the wasp killed all the EAB's and then started killing bald eagles or something.:lol: Fighting an invasive species with another one is not the answer.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

I know what you mean Soggy. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.


----------

